# Slogan: FINAL round (Please vote)



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Alright this is the final round and the slogan that wins is the new slogan.

List:

The Past Is The Past, The Future Is Now
"The winds of change blow in L.A."
*
You get 1 vote.*


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Past Is The Past, Future Is Now


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Past is the Past, the Future is now


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Past Is The Past, Future Is Now


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

The Past Is The Past, The Future Is Now


----------



## RhettO (May 15, 2003)

The Past Is The Past, The Future Is Now

Yep.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

The Past Is The Past, The Future Is Now


----------



## marbinski (Aug 16, 2005)

Weasel said:


> Alright this is the final round and the slogan that wins is the new slogan.
> 
> List:
> 
> ...



The Past Is The Past, The Future Is Now (defining phrase for this season!) :rock:


----------



## Kapt Clipper (Jul 9, 2005)

"The Past Is The Past, The Future Is Now" says it all


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

"The winds of change blow in L.A."

no sweep today.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

the past is the past, the future is now


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

the past is the past....


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

the winds of change...


----------



## clippers2playoffs (Aug 22, 2005)

The Past Is The Past, The Future Is Now

it's perfect!! :clap:


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

"The winds of change blow in L.A."


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Since it made it this far.

The winds of Change blow in LA.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

"The winds of change blow in L.A."


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Well .. it seems voting has stopped.

Weasel, how long will the polls be open?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I don't know, I think I will let go for a few more days so more people have a chance to vote, I will bump it along during that time and will soon vote.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Cool; thanks. What do you think about making it a 'sticky'?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Dynasty Raider said:


> Cool; thanks. What do you think about making it a 'sticky'?



Done.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

The Past Is The Past, The Future Is Now


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Alright the voting will end on Tuesday at 9 PM Pacific. So if you haven't voted make sure to vote before then.


----------



## Mecca (Jul 3, 2005)

The Past Is The Past, The Future Is Now


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Only a few more hours until voting closes, make sure to vote.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

The past is the past.....When will the names on the left side of the screen be changed?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

DaFranchise said:


> The past is the past.....When will the names on the left side of the screen be changed?



I think around the end of FA, that way the admins will only have to change it once.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

cool. thanks for the info.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

We have a winner, the slogan will be..................
*
The Past Is The Past, The Future Is Now*

I believe I promised to give 3000 ucash points to who ever's slogan won, so if this was yours let me know and I will donate you the ucash.


----------



## AIR KOBE (Aug 14, 2005)

past is the past the future is now


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

think it was mine but im not certain


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

I lost my chance at making 3000 points, well let's search for the other thread.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

qrich1fan said:


> think it was mine but im not certain


I did a search and found the other thread, here is your proof that it was you that came up with it.

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showpost.php?p=2371077&postcount=13


----------

